# Progynova



## coquito

Hi

I am due to a have egg transfer via donation this Sunday (at Altra Vita in Moscow).  My doctor has had me taking 2mg Progynova 3 times a day for the last 12 days. He told me that I should continue taking the same dosis during the 2 week period, when I'm waiting to see whether I'll be pregnant.  He also said that if I do get pregnant (I hope), I should continue taking the same dosis for the first three months of the pregnancy.

However, all the information -- including the package insert -- says that Progynova is to be ABSOLUTELY AVOIDED during pregnancy.  Additionally, I have read that Progynova has been related to birth defects, and health complications after birth, for babies whose mothers took Progynova during pregnancy.

I told my doctor about my concerns, but he reassured me saying it is 1000% safe, and this is the protocol used all over the world.

Any information that anyone could provide me would really be greatly appreciated as I am somewhat worries.

Thanks in advance.

Be well,
Coquito


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

It is a very common protocol for all frozen embryo and donation cycles all over the world as far as I know. 

You need to take the oestrogen to prepare the uterine lining to accept the embryo. You will also be taking some form of progesterone from the date of egg collection to finally mature the lining.

If you are pregnant you will continue to take both for 12 weeks and then slowly wean off.

A sudden stoppage would induce a withdrawal bleed.

In a stimulated cycle for IVF the follicles produce the oestrogen, but in donor cycles you have not been stimulated, and therefore have to take oestrogen in the form of tablets or patches to make up for it.

I had the exact same protocol (although an even higher dose of progynova) in my frozen cycle.

Don't worry - the body would normally produce lots of oestrogen in pregnancy.


----------

